
Top 10 Google Products You Forgot All About - transburgh
http://lifehacker.com/software/lifehacker-top-10/top-10-google-products-you-forgot-all-about-313530.php
======
hhm
I didn't forget any of those. Actually, I use some of them quite often.

------
henning
You know you're forgotten when you don't make a list of "forgotten" products.

What about Google Notebook, for instance?

